# Eigenbau eines mobilen bidirektionalen Li-Ion Energiespeicher mit einem G120 FU, für Haus, Elektroauto und sonstige Verbaucher



## mcb (6 Mai 2022)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich habe vor für mich selbst einen mobilen Energiespeicher (*mES*) aus Li-Ion-Akkus zu bauen, welcher als Herzstück einen Siemens G120 FU mit 7,5kW beinhaltet. Ursprünglich war es dafür gedacht um meinen Unimog 403 per Funk rangieren zu können (mES-->G120-->Asynchronmotor (*ASM*)-->Hydraulikpumpe-->Hydr.ventil-->Hydraulikmotor-->Frontzapfwelle-->Getriebe-->Räder). Da ist mir aber eingefallen damit ich das ganze mobil machen könnte (100-200kg; 4 Mann, 4 Ecken mit Griffen dran) damit man ein Stromaggregat ersetzen könnte (kein Krach, Gestank, Treibstoff usw.).

Warum selber bauen und nicht kaufen?​Gibt’s das überhaupt? Und weil ich den G120, den Großteil der Akkus, und den meisten Schaltschrankkram (Relays, Schütze, Schutzschalter usw.) zuhause liegen habe und das Zeug nur darauf wartet sich in meinen Dienst zu stellen. Außer jemand hat mir was ich suche für <3000€?

Das geplante Hardware-Schnittstellen-Setup​
Eingangsschnittstellen (zum Laden der Akkus):​1. Typ2 Ladesteckdose für Wallboxen; _Erklärung: *1_​2. Standard 400V AC 16/32A CEE Buchse​Ausgangsschnittstellen:​1. Typ2 Ladesteckdose um’s Elektroauto laden zu können; _Erklärung: *1_​2. Standard 400V AC 16/32A Buchse (um den besagten ASM/Hydraulikpumpe/Unimog zu betreiben)​3. Standard 230V AC Schukosteckdosen (3x) ( für Standardverbraucher)​4. Zwischenkreisspannung (*ZkS*)-Anschluss (für Hybridwechselrichter (*HWR*)) _Erklärung: *2_​
Das Konzept:​Mit den Akkus wird der Zwischenkreis des G120 gespeist (funktioniert, bereits erfolgreich getestet). Für den G120 hätte ich verschiedene Betriebsmodi vorgesehen:

Laden der Akkus (an Wallbox oder Standard CEE):​Betrieb des G120 mit einer konst. Drehmomentvorgabe, dadurch müsste ein konst. Strom in den Zwischenkreis (*Zk*) zurückgespeist werden, von welchem über ein Batteriemanagementsystem (*BMS*) die Akkus geladen werden. Werden diese voller, geht die ZkS hoch und irgendwann löst der Bremschopper (*BC*) aus. Damit würde ich (mittels Spannungsteiler) ein Relays schalten, welches mir über einen Digitaleingang (*DI*) am G120 die Drehmomentvorgabe verringert, ergo weniger Ladestrom. Das geht dann solange bis das BMS sagt: Akkus voll, dann wird abgeschalten.

Entladen der Akkus:​1. Über die ZkS des G120, mit fester U/F Vorgabe (400V/50Hz)​1.1 Für Elektroauto laden über Typ2 Stecker _Erklärung: *2_​1.2. Für „normale“ 400V AC Verbraucher über Standard CEE 16/32A Anschluss​2. Direkt über die Akkus/BMS: Um den HWR zu versorgen​
Erklärung *1 (Wallboxen)​Man kann den Wallboxen problemlos ein Elektroauto vorgaukeln, siehe hier:
https://evsim.gonium.net/

Erklärung *2 (Einspeisung der ZkS in einen HWR)​Soll als alternativ zu den PV Modulstrings (natürlich mit ner entsprechenden Umschaltung, damit die PV Module wegeschalten werden) fungieren um diese in den Hybridwechselrichter einzuspeisen.
Hintergrund ich kann aufgrund der hohen ZkS mit Standardquerschnitten arbeiten und muss keine 3 stelligen Stromstärken handeln, wie es bei nem 48V System der Fall wäre. Bezüglich Umschaltung sollte kein Problem sein denn ich speise die ZkS vom mES ja nur Abends/Nachts in den HWR wenn keine Energie mehr vom Dach kommt.

Nun zu den Fragen​1. Glaubt ihr Elektroautos vertragen beim Laden anstatt des sauberen Sinus aus der Wallbox, das zerhackte PWM 400VAC Signal des G120?​2. Wie siehts bezüglich zerhacktem PWM Signal bei Standardverbraucher beim 230VAC Betrieb des G120 aus? Laptops usw. sind da ja evtl. mal ein bisschen empfindlich?​3. Zulässige ZkS des G120?​4. Ab wann kommt es zur Unterspannungs-/ wann zur Überspannungsstörung am G120?​5. Ab welcher Spannung schaltet sich der BC dazu?​6. Wie lange wird der BC zugeschalten? Bis die kritische ZkS abgebaut ist?​7. Welche LowBudget Möglichkeiten gibt es aus den 400VAC des G120, 230VAC zu machen? Evtl. mit Umschaltung der Parameter des G120 auf 3x230VAC? Wäre das durch einen DI am G120 möglich?​8. Wo seht ihr die Knackpunkte des Systems?​9. Hätte jemand Interesse an dem Projekt mitzumachen? Am besten mit Eplan-Kenntnisse ​

VG
Michael


----------



## Blockmove (7 Mai 2022)

Also eins ist klar:
Aufgrund der vielen Überwachungsfunktionen wird sich der G120 gegen diese Verwendung wehren  😜


----------



## Plan_B (7 Mai 2022)

mcb schrieb:


> 7. Welche LowBudget Möglichkeiten gibt es aus den 400VAC des G120, 230VAC zu machen? Evtl. mit Umschaltung der Parameter des G120 auf 3x230VAC? Wäre das durch einen DI am G120 möglich?


Die Motornennspannung entspricht der Ausgangsspannung bei 50Hz.
Über einen DI kannst Du das auch Umschalten, das nennt sich Satzumschaltung. Dazu musst Du einen Satz für einen 400V Motor und einen Satz für einen 230V Motor erstellen.

Unsymmetrische Belastung quittieren morderne Umrichter mit Fehlermeldungen, da das auf einen kaputten Motor schließen lässt.


----------



## Plan_B (7 Mai 2022)

mcb schrieb:


> 6. Wie lange wird der BC zugeschalten? Bis die kritische ZkS abgebaut ist?


Oberhalb des ZK-Spannung-Schwellwerts wird in der Regel ein PI-Regler aktiv, der den BC pulst von 0-100% PWM-DC.


----------



## Plan_B (7 Mai 2022)

mcb schrieb:


> 5. Ab welcher Spannung schaltet sich der BC dazu?





mcb schrieb:


> 3. Zulässige ZkS des G120?


RTFM?


----------



## mcb (8 Mai 2022)

Moin,


Blockmove schrieb:


> Aufgrund der vielen Überwachungsfunktionen wird sich der G120 gegen diese Verwendung wehren 😜


da stimme ich dir zu, da habe ich auch große Bedenken deswegen. Vor allem bin ich mal gespannt wie sich das ganze Verhält wenn ich den G120:
1. motorseitig ans Netz lege, oder 
2. keine Last dran ist ob er dann überhaupt 400VAC/50Hz bereit stellt.
Wie gesagt würde ich dem G120 je nach Anwendungsfall, ein konst. Drehmoment als Sollwertvorgabe machen, sodass dies quasi den Sollstrom (Leistung) vorgibt, welche entweder in den Zk oder aus dem Zk geht.



Plan_B schrieb:


> Unsymmetrische Belastung quittieren morderne Umrichter mit Fehlermeldungen, da das auf einen kaputten Motor schließen lässt.


Jup das dacht ich mir auch schon, denke das Teste ich einfach mal, wie sich da der G120 konkret verhält. Vielleicht kann man das gewünschte Verhalten auch irgendwo in der Expertenliste einstellen?

Nachtrag zu Erklärung *1:​Man kann den Elektroautos problemlos eine Wallbox vorgaukeln, siehe hier:


			AnalogEVSE
		


Prima, nun hat sich mein Fragenkatalog dank eurer Hilfe schon mal ein bisschen reduziert, wären noch folgende Punkte offen:
1. Glaubt ihr Elektroautos vertragen beim Laden anstatt des sauberen Sinus aus der Wallbox, das zerhackte PWM 400VAC Signal des G120?
2. Wie siehts bezüglich zerhacktem PWM Signal bei Standardverbraucher beim 230VAC Betrieb des G120 aus? Laptops usw. sind da ja evtl. mal ein bisschen empfindlich?
3. Zulässige ZkS des G120? --> Werde ich im Handbuch (*Hb*) nachlesen
4. Ab wann kommt es zur Unterspannungs-/ wann zur Überspannungsstörung am G120? --> Werde ich im (*Hb*) nachlesen
5. Ab welcher Spannung schaltet sich der BC dazu? --> Werde ich im Handbuch (*Hb*) nachlesen
8. Wo seht ihr die _weiteren _Knackpunkte des Systems?
9. Hätte jemand Interesse an dem Projekt mitzumachen? Am besten mit Eplan-Kenntnisse 

Wünsche allen einen schönen Sonntag, bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter!


----------



## Blockmove (8 Mai 2022)

mcb schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> da stimme ich dir zu, da habe ich auch große Bedenken deswegen. Vor allem bin ich mal gespannt wie sich das ganze Verhält wenn ich den G120:



Ganz ehrlich:
Ich glaube, dass das hier vergebliche Mühe ist.
Verkauf den G120 ... Aktuell sind die Preise wohl ganz gut  
Besorg dir einen einen Wechselrichter von Victron Energy. Die sind in der Maker-Szene wohl recht beliebt.
Werden oft in Wohnmobilen verbaut, aber genauso bei den "PV-Speicher-Bastlern".
Damit kannst du sicher einen Großteil deiner Ideen umsetzen.


----------



## Plan_B (8 Mai 2022)

mcb schrieb:


> 1. motorseitig ans Netz lege, oder


Peng!
WR-Überlast, Überstrom oder Leistungsschaden.


----------



## zako (8 Mai 2022)

zu den Fragen
1. Glaubt ihr Elektroautos vertragen beim Laden anstatt des sauberen Sinus aus der Wallbox, das zerhackte PWM 400VAC Signal des G120?
==> nein
2. Wie siehts bezüglich zerhacktem PWM Signal bei Standardverbraucher beim 230VAC Betrieb des G120 aus? Laptops usw. sind da ja evtl. mal ein bisschen empfindlich?
==> so ist es
3. Zulässige ZkS des G120?
==> wie bei Booksize, wuerde ich da mit 510...720VDC rechnen
4. Ab wann kommt es zur Unterspannungs-/ wann zur Überspannungsstörung am G120?
==> da gibt es Anzeigeparameter, ca. min. 380V DC ? und max. 820V DC
5. Ab welcher Spannung schaltet sich der BC dazu?
ca 770V
6. Wie lange wird der BC zugeschalten? Bis die kritische ZkS abgebaut ist?
==> wenn die Uzk wieder unterr die Schwelle kommt
7. Welche LowBudget Möglichkeiten gibt es aus den 400VAC des G120, 230VAC zu machen? Evtl. mit Umschaltung der Parameter des G120 auf 3x230VAC? Wäre das durch einen DI am G120 möglich?
Mit unabhängige Spannungskennlinie p1300 = 19 (glaube ich jetzt ohne die Parameterliste jetzt da zu haben)
8. Wo seht ihr die Knackpunkte des Systems?
Ist halt eine Bastellösung. Ich würde da einen Sinusfilter + Trenntrafo nehmen. Als Zwischenkreis min. 600V damit noch 400V hinten raus kommen (einen Spannungsabfall über den Sinusfilter hättest Du ja auch noch). Weiterer Vorteil eines Trenntrafos wäre, dass Du da robuster gegen einphasiger Belastung wirst. Ebenso gibt  es da Schaltungsarten des Trafos. DY5, bin mir da jetzt spontant auch nicht so sichter ?)


----------



## Plan_B (8 Mai 2022)

Mit spezieller Firmware lassen sich manche Umrichter aber als DC/DC-Converter, ideal als Vorstufe Deiner Idee, einsetzen.





Dann könntest Du quasi für den geeigneten Netzwechselrichter die ZK-Spannung passend bereitstellen. Ohne Netzsynchronisation muss der aber auch Inselbetrieb beherrschen.


----------



## mcb (8 Mai 2022)

zako schrieb:


> Ist halt eine Bastellösung. Ich würde da einen Sinusfilter + Trenntrafo nehmen. .... Ebenso gibt es da Schaltungsarten des Trafos. DY5, bin mir da jetzt spontant auch nicht so sichter ?)


Vielen Dank, das ist ein guter Vorschlag mit dem Sinusfilter + Trenntrafo.
"Try and Error" bei nem Elektroauto, ist mir auch zu riskant, da ist mir die "Errorgefahr" ohne Sinusfilter + Trenntrafo, nur mit PWM Sinus deutlich zu hoch. Leider sind Trenntrafos mit 7,5kW nicht ganz billig, evtl. würde auch nur ein Sinusfilter reichen?
Was meinst du mit: Schaltungsarten des Trafos?
Was ist DY5?

@ Plan_B:
Danke für das Video! Echt interessant, damit die DC Spannungsanhebung von den Batterien zum Zk übers schnelle abschalten der Spulen und den "Freilaufdioden" gemacht wird.


----------



## Hesse (8 Mai 2022)

mcb schrieb:


> Was ist DY5?








						Schaltgruppe – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## mcb (5 Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir nun ein paar Komponenten fürs Projekt besorgt, so weit so gut... aber:

Problem ZkS und BMS:
Ich habe mal bei den Elektroautokomponenten geschaut, die arbeiten anscheinend alle "nur" mit 400V, es gibt wohl ein paar Systeme welche mit 800V arbeiten, die sind jedoch meist nur in den Premiumfahrzeugen verbaut, das ganze würde jedoch den Kostenrahmen sprengen.
Serienschaltung der Standard-BMS funktioniert anscheinend nicht.
Eine Möglichkeit wäre noch wie Vorgeschlagen, ein DC/DC Wandler zwischen ZkS (ca. 565 - 800V) und Standard BMS (48V) zu schalten, hier werden die Komponenten jedoch aufgrund der hohen Ströme recht kostspielig und ich würde gerne mit so wenig Komponenten wie möglich auskommen.
Was super wäre, wenn man den G120 so umschalten/parametrieren könnte, damit er auch als DC/DC Wandler betrieben werden kann, wie im Video von Plan_B mit den Danfoss FU´s gezeigt. Damit könnte man dann eine niedrigerer DC Spannung generieren, mit welcher Standard BMS (48- 150V) betrieben werden könnten.

Weiß jemand von euch ob:
1. Es ein BMS gibt, welches mit meiner ZkS (ca. 565 - 800V) betrieben werden kann, oder
2. Der G120 wie oben beschrieben als DC/DC Konverter betrieben werden kann?


----------



## mcb (5 Juni 2022)

Nachtrag:
Mir ist gerade eingefallen, ich nutze den FU zum laden der Batterien einfach ganz normal als FU und stelle die Ausgangsspannung fest auf z.B. 100VAC und mache daraus mit nem Brückengleichrichter und Kondensatoren, 141 VDC. Hierfür müsste es Standard BMS geben welche mit dieser Spannung umgehen können.
1. Müsste doch funktionieren oder?
2. Bei der ganzen Wandlerei, wäre vermutlich ein Ozsi angebracht, hat mir jemand ne Oszi-Empfehlung/Angebot (Messspannung bis 1000V, 4 Kanäle, USB oder Standallone, bis 400€)?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Juni 2022)

mcb schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade eingefallen, ich nutze den FU zum laden der Batterien einfach ganz normal als FU und stelle die Ausgangsspannung fest auf z.B. 100VAC und mache daraus mit nem Brückengleichrichter und Kondensatoren, 141 VDC.


Ist möchte mich jetzt nicht dazu äußern ob das funktioniert oder nicht.
Aber ist das laden per FU nicht sehr verlustreich?
AC Netzspannung wird im FU gleichgerichtet, dann per IGBT wieder in eine AC Spannung gewandelt und dann richtest du sie per Brückengleichrichter erneut gleich. Gibt es da nicht bessere, einfachere und verlustarme Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Blockmove (5 Juni 2022)

Häng doch einfach mal an deinen G120 eine ohmsche Last (Glühlampen, Heizungen oder sonst was) und teste was passiert. Anschliessend kannst du ja mit ein paar alten Autobatterien testen.
Wenn das klappt kannst du dich dem BWS und Li-Batterien zuwenden.
Mit der Vorgehensweise bist du nicht mehr auf Spekulationen angewiesen


----------



## Hesse (5 Juni 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Häng doch einfach mal an deinen G120 eine ohmsche Last


Genauso !

erstmal drei genau gleiche Lampen im Dreieck anschließen.
Betreiben und dann eine Lampe rausdrehen ….

Ich denke mal da wird schon eine Fehlermeldung kommen.


----------



## Plan_B (5 Juni 2022)

mcb schrieb:


> Ausgangsspannung fest auf z.B. 100VAC u


Geht nicht.
Der FU berechnet aus den Motordaten ein Pulsmuster für PWM und steuert somit den mittleren Strom. Die mittlere Ausgangsspannung stellt sich resultierend ein. Es wird immer die volle ZK Spannung durchgeschalten.
Kannste am Oszi sehen.
Kannst natürlich eine 6 Puls Brücke anschliessen. Ziehst aber den Wirkungsgrad runter.

Der Zwischenkreis hat ~560V.
Baust halt an die DC-Anschlüsse einen eigenen PWM-Laderegler.
Natürlich bidirektional.
Als Leistungsbauteil kannst ja den Brems igbt nehmen, aber mit eigener Ansteuerung


----------



## zako (5 Juni 2022)

Wenn Du bei Siemens ein Antriebsgerät als DCDC- Steller einsetzen möchtest, dann kann man S120 booksize, Chassis Module mit entsprechender Technology Extension einsetzen (dann zwei, drei Phasen für den Plus- Pol und DCN für Minus) 
Beim G120 wäre es denkbar mit U/f - Phase U Pluspol Phase V dann Minus (Startwinkelvorgabe). Aber wie man das parametrien muss und welche Induktivität notwendig ist - da bin ich gerade überfragt.
Aber dann müsstest Du dafür extra ein Leistungsteil spendieren. Schöner wäre gleich eine 500 - 650V Batterie zu nehmen. Firmen wie BMZ bauen das schon. Angeblich wurden auch schon einfach Autobatterien in Reihe geschaltet  - davon habe ich aber nur gehört.


----------



## Plan_B (5 Juni 2022)

Eine Batteriespannung unter 550v ergibt für mich in der Anwendung keinen Sinn, da der Fu unter 500V dc unterspannung monieren wird.


----------



## zako (5 Juni 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Eine Batteriespannung unter 550v ergibt für mich in der Anwendung keinen Sinn, da der Fu unter 500V dc unterspannung monieren wird.


Nein  Unterspannungsfehler kommen bei tieferer Spannung - da gibt es Anzeigeparameter (dürften ca. 360VDC sein). Aber um das Gerät einschalten zu können muss das Gerät oberhalb der Vorladespannung sein - die ist dann höher. Wie das gerechnet wird  sollte im Listenhandbuch für  Parameter p210 (Anschlussspg) erklärt sein. 
Booksize kann man z.B. bei 86V einschalten (z.B. bei Schwerlast AGVs nutzt man das wenn man einen "Blackstart" von einer entsprechend niedrigen Batterie braucht).  Beim G120 ist man da nicht so variabel.


----------



## Plan_B (5 Juni 2022)

In dem Video ist ein Umrichter für das Batteriemanagement exclusiv zuständig.
Du willst AIO. Kannste dann patentieren.

Denk mal drüber nach, ob Du das nicht auch zur Vereinfachung in 2 Geräten realisieren kannst.


----------



## Plan_B (5 Juni 2022)

zako schrieb:


> Nein Unterspannungsfehler kommen bei tieferer Spannung - da gibt es Anzeigeparameter (dürften c


Da er den Ausgang für 3×400AC nutzen will, machen weniger als 550V für mich keinen Sinn.
Für 3×230 geht natürlich was weniger (min 325V).


----------



## Plan_B (5 Juni 2022)

zako schrieb:


> 1. Glaubt ihr Elektroautos vertragen beim Laden anstatt des sauberen Sinus aus der Wallbox, das zerhackte PWM 400VAC Signal des G120?
> ==> nein


Am Typ zwei bis 4,8 kW dürfte im Auto einfach nur ein 4-Puls-Gleichrichter sein mit entsprechender Lade-ZK-Spannung von ~320V.
Am Typ 2 bis 13,8kW ist dann ein 6-Puls-Gleichrichter mit Lade-ZK von ~560V.

Das ist dann schonmal das, was der Umrichter max als ZK-Spannung haben darf, denn wenn die Ladeschaltung des E-Mobil im ersten Fall den Ladestrom runterregelt, wird sich der Lade-ZK unweigerlich dem Umrichter ZK annähern*. Egal was als Umrichterausgangsspannung eingestellt ist, denn wie ich oben schrieb: die wird nur indirekt vorgegeben und z.B. bei Danfoss auch nicht gemessen.
Und haben wir einen Typ 2 3,7/4,8kW und eine Umrichter ZK von 560V beweist sich dann schnell, dass Elektrotechnik mit Rauch funktioniert.
Schreibt der Bordcomputer diese Spannung mit, wirds auch schlecht aussehen für Gewährleistung.

* Ein 3 oder 5-Stufen Umrichter kann die halbe ZK-Spannung durchschalten. Der könnte hier im Vorteil sein. Hab so einen aber noch nicht in Händen gehalten. Mal abgesehen von den preislichen Dimensionen, die viel höher angesiedelt sein dürften.


----------



## zako (5 Juni 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> ...
> Das ist dann schonmal das, was der Umrichter max als ZK-Spannung haben darf, denn wenn die Ladeschaltung des E-Mobil im ersten Fall den Ladestrom runterregelt, wird sich der Lade-ZK unweigerlich dem Umrichter ZK annähern*. Egal was als Umrichterausgangsspannung eingestellt ist, denn wie ich oben schrieb: die wird nur indirekt vorgegeben und z.B. bei Danfoss auch nicht gemessen....


Ich kenne es jetzt mit dem Sinamics S120 - dort wird aber die Ausgangsspannung  beim Betrieb als DCDC- Steller gemessen.
Dort kannst Du z.B. bei einer Zwischenkreisspannung von 600V die DC- Ausgangsspannung beliebig bis ca. 580VDC einstellen (vollständig geregelt ab ca 20V). Wenn jetzt das BMS den zulässigen Lade-/Entladestrom reduziert, dann gibt man das einfach auf die mot/Gen. Grenzen und gut ist es. Das wird aber jetzt nicht die Ausgangs- oder  Zwischenkreisspannung großartig beeinflussen.


----------



## Plan_B (5 Juni 2022)

Lässt sich ja eimfach testen.
Brückengleichrichter mit kondensator, entladewiderstand und multimeter.
SPannungsfestigkeit der Bauelemente beachten.


----------



## Blockmove (5 Juni 2022)

nochmal der Warnhinweis:
Lass erstmal die Finger weg von Li-Ionen-Akkus.
Wenn sich da eine Zelle thermisch selbstständig macht, dann ist das kein Spaß.
Senec hatte jetzt wochenlang ca. 60000 Speicher per Fernabschaltung deaktiviert und die Software überarbeitet.
Viele DIY-Bastler packen ihre Akkus in isolierte Boxen und platzieren sie im Freien


----------



## mcb (27 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank für euern Input.
"Keep it simple" ist mir am wichtigsten, daher hat DeltaMikeAir natürlich völlig recht wenn er sagt, das die ganze Wandlerei Probleme/Verluste mit sich bringt. Daher macht es am meisten Sinn mit der ZkS direkt die Batterien zu laden, was mich jedoch vor das große Problem stellt, ein BMS für eine HVB zu finden.

Hatte an Teslabatterien gedacht, dafür gibt es nämlich ein fertiges Master BMS (SimpBMS) mit welchem die einzellnen Teslamodule mit integriertem Slave BMS angebunden werden können.
Leider hat ein Tesla Modul bei 24V, 5kWh, sodass ich für 565V, ca. 24 Module bräuchte welches dann zu schwer (600kg), zu teuer (ca. 15000€) und zu viel Speicher (120kWh) wäre. Hatte eher an ca. 10kWh Speicher gedacht.
Mit 48V System zu arbeiten ist für mich aber auch keine Option, da ich dann einen entsprechend leistungsstarken/teuren/komplexen/anfälligen DC/DC Wandler brauchen würde.
Habe auch schon an Kondensatoren gedacht, aber die haben maximal 1/10 der Energiedichte.

Die andere Möglichkeit wäre selber ne HVB aus Einzellzellen zu bauen, das Problem ist aber das BMS, weil welche (seriöse) die so viele Zellen in Reihe schalten können, bei 2000€ liegen.
Ein vollst. BMS müsste es nicht einmal sein, es würde ein Balancer (oder mehrere) mit Einzellzellmonitoring (mit Schaltausgang bei Einzellzellenproblemen), welcher >140 Einzelzellen (565 VDC) überwachen kann reichen, da ich die Über/-Unterspannung, Temperatur, so wie die Strombergenzung über den FU machen könnte.
Stecke hier nun seit ein paar Wochen fest, vielleicht hat ja einer von euch noch ne Idee oder weiß nen entsprechenden, günstigen (<500€) Balancer?


----------



## Blockmove (27 Juni 2022)

Schau mal bei Andreas Schmitz
https://www.youtube.com/c/AndreasSchmitz18650/videos
https://forum.drbacke.de/

Ich denke da findest du ziemlich alle Information rund um DIY von Speicher, BMS, PV und dergleichen.


----------



## Plan_B (12 September 2022)

mcb schrieb:


> Stecke hier nun seit ein paar Wochen fest,


? Und


----------



## mcb (12 September 2022)

Servus,
habe die Seite von Andreas Schmitz schon gekannt aber bin da bezüglich HV Akku in DIY nicht wirklich weiter gekommen, habe mich die letzte Zeit aber auch nicht mehr damit auseinandergesetzt, weil die Akkus (wie alles andere aktuell auch) total überteuert sind.
Das Problem sind immernoch Balancer zu finden welche 150x Zellen (ca. 600V) in Reihe schalten können.
Hatte auch daran gedacht das Balancing einfach per Parallelschaltung der Zellen zu machen, immer dann wenn die Akkus leer oder voll sind. Das bringt aber folgende Probleme mit sich:
1. Wenn mechanisch Kontaktierung (z.B. per Schleifkontakte) von Reihenschaltung auf Parallelschaltung geändert wird ---> Viel gebastel
2. Wenn über Relais mit Wechslerkontakten von Reihenschaltung auf Parallelschaltung geändert wird ---> Viel gelöte, teuer (es werden viele Relais benötigt oder weiß hier jemand Relais (min. 10A, besser 20A  Dauerstromfest) welche sehr viele Wechsler haben?)
Falls jemand nen geeigneten Balancer (150x Zellen in Reihe) weiß, gerne Bescheid geben.


----------



## Plan_B (12 September 2022)

Li-Ion BMS - Li-Ion BMS options
		


scheint eine übersicht zu sein und etliche bms > 200 cells zu beinhalten.


----------



## mcb (12 September 2022)

danke für den Link, die Seite ist wirklich gut/informativ, allerding hab ich die auch schon gekannt. Da sieht man zumindest ziemlich gut das es bei >50V Systemen richtig teuer wird. Ich schau sie mir aber nochmals durch evtl. find ich ja doch noch ein Balancer welcher preislich i.O. wäre.


----------



## mcb (13 November 2022)

Try and Error,
wer hat Interesse an nem defekten FU  ?









						Siemens G120 7,5kW; DEFEKT; PM230, CU230P-2 HVAC
					

Die IGBTs sind durchgebrannt, siehe Bilder. Der Rest des FUs sieht gut aus. Er schaltet auch ein,...,Siemens G120 7,5kW; DEFEKT; PM230, CU230P-2 HVAC in Baden-Württemberg - Altshausen




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Hat mir evtl. jemand ne Idee warum es mir die IGBTs zerlegt hat bzw. stimmt das was ich vermute (siehe Anzeige)?
Achso und noch ne Frage, sind das tatsächlich goldene oder vergoldetet Leiterbahnen an den IGBTs?

Hat jemand zufällig Erfahrung mit SimpBMS?
Habe nen Mitshubishi Outlander Akku und Motor. Die Akkus / Onboard BMS sind anscheinend SimpBMS kompatibel, so könnte ich mir dann doch nen HV Akku bauen...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 November 2022)

mcb schrieb:


> Hat mir evtl. jemand ne Idee warum es mir die IGBTs zerlegt hat


Frag mal @Plan_B, er hat es dir ja bereits angekündigt:


Plan_B schrieb:


> Peng!
> WR-Überlast, Überstrom oder Leistungsschaden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 November 2022)

mcb schrieb:


> so könnte ich mir dann doch nen HV Akku bauen...


Brandversicherung ist vorhanden und deckt auch grobe Fahrlässigkeit ab?


----------



## mcb (13 November 2022)

Die Aussage:
"Peng! WR-Überlast, Überstrom oder Leistungsschaden."
Hat sich ja darauf bezogen, wenn ich den FU,


mcb schrieb:


> 1. motorseitig ans Netz lege,...



Bei der jetzigen Zerstörung hab ich den FU ganz normal verwendet, halt an nem zu "großen" Motor (nur um zu testen ob er sich damit überhaupt drehen lässt). Dachte nicht das es die IGBTs zerlegt, wenn ein zu "großer" Motor dran betrieben wird, dachte die FU Strombegrenzung würde das schon begrenzen (der Schaden entstand sofort nach dem drücken des Einschaltbuttons, es wurde nicht einmal die Motor ID durchgeführt)
Lag das an den zu kleinen Motorwicklungswiderständen, oder evtl. weil der Motor permanenterregt ist? Kenne mich da mit den Details zu wenig aus, hat wer ne Idee für die Zerstörungsursache?
Ein dummer lernt aus seinen Fehlern, ein gescheiter aus den Fehlern anderer 
Hoffe das Teilen meiner Erkenntiss trägt dazu bei, damit ich der einzig dumme bleibe.


----------



## Plan_B (13 November 2022)

Ich hab ja weiter oben schon auf die Vacon-Umrichter hingewiesen.
Leider gibts die fertigen Lösungen erst ab den für den Heimbereich unpraktischen Größen.
Der Tage hab ich erfahren, das die jeweilige Softwareapplikation für den jeweils kleinsten Umrichter kostenlos ist, vermutlich, um Testaufbauten möglich zu machen.
Da aber etliche Rand- und Rahmenbedingungen einzuhalten sind, braucht man wohl nen Insider in Vacon Applikationabteilung.


----------



## Plan_B (13 November 2022)

mcb schrieb:


> (der Schaden entstand sofort nach dem drücken des Einschaltbuttons, es wurde nicht einmal die Motor ID durchgeführt)
> Lag das an den zu kleinen Motorwicklungswiderständen, oder evtl. weil der Motor permanenterregt ist


Hast Du einen Asynchronmotor parametriert, aber einen PM-Motor angeschlossen, brauchst Du Dich über nix wundern.
Normal schützt sich der Umrichter vor zu großen Stromforderungen auf der Lastseite aber durch sehr schnelle Reaktionen auf die Signale der STromwandler. Das funktioniert oft sogar, wenn versehentlich oder absichtlich Netz an den Motoranschlüssen liegt. Zumindest bei Danfoss.

Hat Dein Umrichter denn schon jemals funktioniert? Möglicherweise war der Schaden schon vorher und Du wußtest nur nix davon. Scheint ja nicht mehr so ganz taufrisch zu sein, das Teil.


----------



## Plan_B (13 November 2022)

mcb schrieb:


> Ein dummer lernt aus seinen Fehlern, ein gescheiter aus den Fehlern anderer


Kluge Sprüche.








						Besser scheitern: Warum es so schwer ist, aus eigenen Fehlern zu lernen
					

Aus eigenen Fehlern zu lernen ist nicht ganz einfach. Wer das nicht schafft, kann immerhin noch aus den Fehlern von anderen lernen.




					www.spektrum.de


----------



## Blockmove (13 November 2022)

mcb schrieb:


> Kenne mich da mit den Details zu wenig aus



Das ist noch niemand hier aufgefallen  😜

Ich hoffe, dass deine Wekstatt mit Brandmeldern und div. Feuerlöschern gut ausgestattet ist.


----------



## mcb (13 November 2022)

@Plan_B 
danke für die Rückmeldung.


Plan_B schrieb:


> Ich hab ja weiter oben schon auf die Vacon-Umrichter hingewiesen


Sorry kann es nicht finden...wo?



Plan_B schrieb:


> Hast Du einen Asynchronmotor parametriert, aber einen PM-Motor angeschlossen,


Hab nen Synchronmotor parametriert, die Erregungsart müsste ja unrelevant sein oder?
Könnte ja auch sein, damit (weil die Geberrückmeldung gefehlt hat, welche meines Wissens für den korrekten Synchronmotor (SM) bertrieb notwendig ist) der FU die Stromregelung nicht durchführen konnte?



Plan_B schrieb:


> Hat Dein Umrichter denn schon jemals funktioniert?


Jup, hatte kurz davor nen Standard ASM (mit entsprechender korrekter Parametrierung) betrieben.
Muss aber auch dazu sagen, das der FU in meinen Besitz kam, da er wegen eines Defektes ausgetauscht werden musste (laut Kundenaussage). Habe ihn dann mitgenommen (anstatt ihn in den Müll zu werfen). Seit dem hat er aber bei mir an verschiedenen Motoren tadellos funktioniert, bis jetzt...

Das wäre nun meine große Frage, kann man permanenterregte SM (PSM) überhaupt an FUs betreiben, zumindest kann man ja synchronmotoren einstellen...
Der benötigte Geber wird ja eigentlich erst relevant, wenn Schlupf (Last) ins Spiel kommt, um das Drehfeld synchron zu halten. Habe für den Test natürlich eine Rampe eingestellt um den Schlupf niedrig zu halten (da kein Geber angeschlossen).


----------



## Plan_B (13 November 2022)

PM-Motore geberlos kann mittlerweile jeder Standardumrichter, dessen Hersteller am Markt mitspielen will.
Hier und da braucht der Inbetriebnehmer ein bischen Erfahrung.

Ich hatte weiter oben ein Video für die DC Grid Applikation.


----------

